# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja tammi-helmikuu 2008

## NS

Crotram 2263 oli koeajossa myös 1.1.2008. Näin sen kääntyvän Kaivokadulta Mannerheimintielle ja edelleen Bulevardille n. klo 16. Suunnilleen varttia myöhemmin se kulki samaa reittiä vastakkaiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Ilta-Sanomat 2.1.2008




> Raitiovaunu ja henkilöauto törmäsivät toisiinsa keskiviikkona puolen päivän jälkeen Kalliossa. Onnettomuus sattui 5 linjan ja Porthaninkadun risteyksessä.
> 
> -Kuulin ensin hurjaa tööttäilyä ja sitten kovan räsähdyksen. Näin ikkunasta, että auto ja raitiovaunu olivat törmänneet, tilanteen kuvannut Monna Kosonen kertoo.
> 
> Kolaroinnin jälkeen raitiovaununkuljettaja laski kaikki matkustajat ulos ja jäi autonkuljettajan kanssa odottamaan poliiseja.
> 
> Yhteentörmäyksestä johtuen raitiovaunuliikenne linjojen 3T ja 3B - reiteillä voi toistaiseksi hidastella. Paikan päällä on poliisi selvittämässä onnettomuuden syytä.


Ja taas on siis törmäilty. Paikka on vain eri, Porthaninkadun ja Viidennenlinjan risteys. Onko tästä syntynyt jokin uusin muoti-ilmiö, kun tuntuu viimeaikoina olleen lehdissä enemmänkin tällaisia uutisia. Vaunu on NrI sarjaa, mutta numerosta ei ole tietoa.

Koko juttu IS:ssä: linkki

----------


## ess

Joku (välipalattomista) manneista oli saanut uudet mainokset pinnalleen. Mainostaja oli vaihtunut L'Orealista eBookersiin ja vaunun pääväri oli oranssi. Tuli vastaan linjalla 7B. Vuoro- tai vaununnumerosta ei ole mitään tietoa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ilta-Sanomat 2.1.2008
> 
> Ja taas on siis törmäilty. Paikka on vain eri, Porthaninkadun ja Viidennenlinjan risteys. linkki


En tiedä, miten kolari on tapahtunut, mutta kuvan perusteella voisi päätellä valkoisen auton tulleen Viidettä linjaa pitkin ja törmänneen kääntyvään vaunuun. Tämä onkin itse asiassa yksi harvoista tilanteista, joissa raitiovaunu saattaa olla syyllinen kolariin. Ratikkahan on väistämisvelvollinen tilanteessa, jossa ajoneuvo ja raitiovaunu lähestyvät risteystä samalta suunnalta ja raitiovaunu ryhtyy kääntymään oikealle leikaten suoraan jatkavan ajoneuvon ajolinjan. Sama tilanne, kun ratikka kääntyy Helsinginkadulta Läntiselle-Brahenkadulle. 




> Joku (välipalattomista) manneista oli saanut uudet mainokset pinnalleen. Mainostaja oli vaihtunut L'Orealista eBookersiin ja vaunun pääväri oli oranssi. Tuli vastaan linjalla 7B. Vuoro- tai vaununnumerosta ei ole mitään tietoa.


Oranssi vaunu on numero 152. Myös vaunu 151 on saamassa uudet mainosteipit, mutta kaksi muuta Mannea ilmeisesti jatkaa vielä L'Orealin väreissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Myös vaunu 151 on saamassa uudet mainosteipit


Nooa-pankki on jo mainostanut Hesarissa mainoksilla, joissa on Manne sinisissä kokomainoksissa. Onkohan ne tulossa sitten tuohon 151:een?

----------


## rvk1249

> Nooa-pankki on jo mainostanut Hesarissa mainoksilla, joissa on Manne sinisissä kokomainoksissa. Onkohan ne tulossa sitten tuohon 151:een?


Tietääkseni 151 saa muun mainostajan. 154 on ehkä Nooa.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> En tiedä, miten kolari on tapahtunut, mutta kuvan perusteella voisi päätellä valkoisen auton tulleen Viidettä linjaa pitkin ja törmänneen kääntyvään vaunuun. Tämä onkin itse asiassa yksi harvoista tilanteista, joissa raitiovaunu saattaa olla syyllinen kolariin. Ratikkahan on väistämisvelvollinen tilanteessa, jossa ajoneuvo ja raitiovaunu lähestyvät risteystä samalta suunnalta ja raitiovaunu ryhtyy kääntymään oikealle leikaten suoraan jatkavan ajoneuvon ajolinjan. Sama tilanne, kun ratikka kääntyy Helsinginkadulta Läntiselle-Brahenkadulle.


Minustakin näytti siltä, että auto on tullut ratikan rinnalla. Jos näin on ollut, niin raitiovaununkuljettaja on syyllinen osapuoli. Tätä ei monikaan kuljettaja muistanut, kuin tein jokin aika sitten töissä pikagallupia. Helsinginkatu - Läntinen Brahenkatu -risteyksestä on oikeuden ennakkopäätös, jossa raitiovaununkuljettaja todettiin syylliseksi. Tähän päätökseen poliisi vetosi erästä kolariani selvittäessään vuosia sitten. Ja meikä sai elämänsä ekat (toivottavasti myös viimeiset) sakot vielä vanhoilla päivillään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tietääkseni 151 saa muun mainostajan. 154 on ehkä Nooa.


Onko L'Oreal häviämässä kokonaan vaunujen kyljistä? 153 on vielä mustissa meikkimainosteipeissä, mutta ei ole tainnut liikkua enää linjalla. Keväällä kuulin, ettei L'Oreal ole ollut tyytyväinen Mannheim-vaunujen liikennöintitiheyteen.

----------


## Kotkalainen

7.1.08 

Klo 14.30 Crotram 2263 ajoi Hesaria kohti Arabiaa Urheilukadun pysäkin ohi.

----------


## Compact

Mitäs tässä tapahtuu?

Uutislehti 100:n kuvagalleriaan lähipäivinä lisätty kuva.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mitäs tässä tapahtuu?
> 
> Uutislehti 100:n kuvagalleriaan lähipäivinä lisätty kuva.


Ei kai vaunua 30 olla romuksi viemässä? Viimeinen RM3! Prkl!  :Sad:

----------


## kuukanko

9.1.2008

HKL 152 eBookers-teipeissään oli 7B:llä aamulla ruuhkavuorossa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitäs tässä tapahtuu?
> 
> Uutislehti 100:n kuvagalleriaan lähipäivinä lisätty kuva.


Tietääkseni useampia museovaunuja on siirretty "jonnekin" säilytykseen, koska KH:sta jokin raide piti saada nopeasti tyhjäksi.

----------


## jarkko_79

> Tietääkseni useampia museovaunuja on siirretty "jonnekin" säilytykseen, koska KH:sta jokin raide piti saada nopeasti tyhjäksi.


Mahtaako oman paikallislehteni Keski-Uusimaan kirjoittamalla jutulla(4.1.08) olla asian kanssa tekemistä? Lehden mukaan Hyrylän varuskunnan vanhaan korjaamohalliin on tuotu vanhoja käytöstä poistettuja linja-autoja ja ratikoita. " Meille olisi tullut eri ikäisiä ratikoita yhteensä 11 kpl, mutta ne eivät mahtuneet ovesta sisään" Kertoo Hkl:n Pertti kivelä. Muutama vanha puurunkoinen ratikka on jo halliin saatu ja loppujen tuomista suunnitellaan sivuovesta.
Raitiovaunujen lisäksi korjaamohallin pihaan on tuotu myös vanhoja linja-autoja.
Helsingin kaupinginmuseolla ollaan tyytyväisiä siihen, että museoajokit saadaan saman katon alle. 
Ainakin Uutislehti 100:n kuvan mukaan suunta on ollut oikea  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Ei kai vaunua 30 olla romuksi viemässä? Viimeinen RM3! Prkl!


Niin ja anteeksi tietämättömyyteni. Mutta milloin vaunusta 30 on tullut Kaupunginmuseon museovaunu?

----------


## Albert

> Ei kai vaunua 30 olla romuksi viemässä? Viimeinen RM3! Prkl!





> Niin ja anteeksi tietämättömyyteni. Mutta milloin vaunusta 30 on tullut Kaupunginmuseon museovaunu?


Tieto karttuu: HKL 30 on valitettavasti HKM:n museovaunu ja Hyrylässä. Että koskaan ei sitten tätä vaunua enää liikkumassa nähdä . :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kuukanko

10.1.2008

Punaisissa Radio Novan mainosteipeissä oleva HKL 151 oli 7B:llä

----------


## ultrix

> Mahtaako oman paikallislehteni Keski-Uusimaan kirjoittamalla jutulla(4.1.08) olla asian kanssa tekemistä? Lehden mukaan Hyrylän varuskunnan vanhaan korjaamohalliin on tuotu vanhoja käytöstä poistettuja linja-autoja ja ratikoita. " Meille olisi tullut eri ikäisiä ratikoita yhteensä 11 kpl, mutta ne eivät mahtuneet ovesta sisään" Kertoo Hkl:n Pertti kivelä. Muutama vanha puurunkoinen ratikka on jo halliin saatu ja loppujen tuomista suunnitellaan sivuovesta.


Ja mahtaako tuolla raitiovaunujen sijoituksella Hyrylän varuskunnan alueelle olla tekemistä tämän suunnitelman kanssa?  :Biggrin:

----------


## 339-DF

> 10.1.2008
> 
> Punaisissa Radio Novan mainosteipeissä oleva HKL 151 oli 7B:llä


153 ja 154 saavat parhaillaan uusia teippauksia myös. Ei ole enää L'oréal-ratikoita Helsingissä...

----------


## Jusa

Viime aikoina on mielenkiinto kohdistunut Crotramiin, mutta onko kasikymppisestä havaintoja? 
Missä luuraa 80?

----------


## Resiina

> Viime aikoina on mielenkiinto kohdistunut Crotramiin, mutta onko kasikymppisestä havaintoja? 
> Missä luuraa 80?


Kolaroi eilen 12.01.2008 henkilöauton kanssa Kaivokadun/Mikonkadun/Kaisaniemenkadun risteyksessä kello noin 14.33, oli matkalla Hakaniemen suuntaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kolaroi eilen 12.01.2008 henkilöauton kanssa Kaivokadun/Mikonkadun/Kaisaniemenkadun risteyksessä kello noin 14.33, oli matkalla Hakaniemen suuntaan.


Noin tuntia aiemmin se mielestäni oli tullut meitä vastaan Töölöntorilla. Ilmeisesti seuraavalla kuutosen kierroksella sitten kolisi... Liikenteessä se on siis ollut ja juurikin 6 / 8 -sarjoilla.

----------


## olanik

> Noin tuntia aiemmin se mielestäni oli tullut meitä vastaan Töölöntorilla. Ilmeisesti seuraavalla kuutosen kierroksella sitten kolisi... Liikenteessä se on siis ollut ja juurikin 6 / 8 -sarjoilla.


Ei sille kovin pahasti sitten käynyt, koska illalla kymmenen jälkeen vasta oli kotimatkalla Salmisaaren suunnasta Koskelaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sunnuntai 13.1.2008:

NrI 33 / 10.

No 33:han on vastikään täyskorjattuna liki uuden veroinen miltei 35 vuoden iästään huolimatta.

----------


## otto s

> Sunnuntai 13.1.2008:
> 
> NrI 33 / 10.
> 
> No 33:han on vastikään täyskorjattuna liki uuden veroinen miltei 35 vuoden iästään huolimatta.


Vaunu 33 on viimeaikoina (Tämä ja viimeviikko) ollut 10:llä lähes joka päivä. Onko jotain Variota korvaamassa, vai ihan normaalivuorossa. Myös vaunu 62 & 66 kävivät syksyn mittaan aika useaan tällä linjalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vaunu 33 on viimeaikoina (Tämä ja viimeviikko) ollut 10:llä lähes joka päivä. Onko jotain Variota korvaamassa, vai ihan normaalivuorossa. Myös vaunu 62 & 66 kävivät syksyn mittaan aika useaan tällä linjalla.


Eilen tiistaina oli kymppilinjalla liikenteessä (ainakin) kolme ykkössarjalaista, ja kaikki vakiovuoroissa. Sen sijaan iltapäivällä ulos ajaneisiin kympin ruuhkavuoroihin oli kumpaankin sijoitettu Variotram. 

Muuten viime perjantaina 11.1. vaunu 80 oli 1A:n ruuhkavuorossa iltapäivällä.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

16.1.2008 klo 13.30, Mäkelänkatu

Mannet 151 (Radio Nova) ja 152 (ebookers) koulutusajossa Käpylän suunnalla.

----------


## trumanb

> 16.1.2008 klo 13.30, Mäkelänkatu
> 
> Mannet 151 (Radio Nova)


Tuossa klo 16-17 (en tarkkaa aikaa muistanut katsoa) tuo Radio Nova -vaunu näytti olevan menossa Hakaniemeen päin linjalla 7B.

----------


## MrArakawa

Hämeentien ja Helsinginkadun raitiopysäkkikyltteihin on raivattu tilaa ykkösten ja/tai kolmosten laattoja varten. Nyt ensimmäisenä on pari valkoista liuskaa ja sitten kutosen ja seiskan kilpi. Aikaisemmin ylimääräiset valkoiset liuskat olivat viimeisinä.

----------


## PepSun

> 16.1.2008 klo 13.30, Mäkelänkatu
> 
> Mannet 151 (Radio Nova) ja 152 (ebookers) koulutusajossa Käpylän suunnalla.




Näin oli ja Koskelan hallissa seisoo suloisen värinen vaaleansininen Nooa pankki "manne" joka on myöskin tulossa liikenteeseen pian  :Biggrin:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Näin oli ja Koskelan hallissa seisoo suloisen värinen vaaleansininen Nooa pankki "manne" joka on myöskin tulossa liikenteeseen pian


Ettei vain olisi PepSun itse kohtapuoliin baanalla pyörittämässä Nooa-mannen ajokahvaa  :Laughing:  Oli muuten tuo eBookers-kylkinen manne koulutusajossa jälleen 17.1. klo 19-22 välillä.

----------


## PepSun

> Ettei vain olisi PepSun itse kohtapuoliin baanalla pyörittämässä Nooa-mannen ajokahvaa  Oli muuten tuo eBookers-kylkinen manne koulutusajossa jälleen 17.1. klo 19-22 välillä.



eBookersilla ajoin klo 19--> 7B linjan läpi... ja kivaa oli  :Cool:  Tänään vuorossa nivel, iltavuorolaiset lähtevät ajoharjoitteluun klo 18.30-22.00

----------


## Huppu

Muistaakseni linjalla 7B liikuu hyvin harvoin Varioita, mutta tänään lauantaina sellainenkin tuli nähtyä. Vaununa oli 207. Johtuisikohan matkamessuista?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistaakseni linjalla 7B liikuu hyvin harvoin Varioita, mutta tänään lauantaina sellainenkin tuli nähtyä. Vaununa oli 207. Johtuisikohan matkamessuista?


Nähdäkseni tilanne on muuttunut. Mielestäni nyt taas 7B:lläkin Vario on ihan jokapäiväinen juttu.

----------


## Fiss

Harvemmin näitä kirjoittelen, mutta menköön.  :Smile:  18.1. n. klo 21.45 vaunu 88 tuli vastaan linjalla 8 Helsinginkadulla Linnanmäen pysäkin paikkeilla matkalla Arabiaan. Ilman mainosteippauksia ja kiiltävässä kunnossa. Onko sille tehty juuri kasvojenkohotus?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Harvemmin näitä kirjoittelen, mutta menköön.  18.1. n. klo 21.45 vaunu 88 tuli vastaan linjalla 8 Helsinginkadulla Linnanmäen pysäkin paikkeilla matkalla Arabiaan. Ilman mainosteippauksia ja kiiltävässä kunnossa. Onko sille tehty juuri kasvojenkohotus?


TK:stahan se tuli melko vähän aikaa sitten.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> Muistaakseni linjalla 7B liikuu hyvin harvoin Varioita, mutta tänään lauantaina sellainenkin tuli nähtyä. Vaununa oli 207. Johtuisikohan matkamessuista?


Nykyään on molemmilla seiskoilla ainakin yksi Vario per päivä vaunutilanteesta tietenkin riippuen. Minäkin ehdin kierroksen pyöräyttää sillä 7A:lla  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nrg

Crotram pyyhälsi aivan Kustaa Vaasan tien alkupäässä kohti Koskelaa Pe 18.1 n. klo 16.00-16.30 välisenä aikana. Tämä olikin ensimmäinen kerta, kun ko. vaunun huomasin, harmi vain että jäi bussin ikkunasta nähdyksi vilaukseksi.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Croatram aloitti aikataulun mukaisen liikenteen vuorossa 51.   

Linjoilla 6 ja 8, ensimmäinen lähtö tänään Hauhon puisto s2 klo 6.59.

----------


## bussifriikki

22.01.08

Crotram ajoi linjalla 8. Havaittu Helsinginkadulla n. klo 13

----------


## kuukanko

23.1.2008

HKL 154 (Nooa-manne) / 7B

----------


## aki

Pe 25.1 tuli mäkelänkadulla vastaan ilmeisesti juuri PK:sta tullut vaunu 92 joka oli KOEAJOSSA. Vaunua olisi voinut luulla uudeksi kiiltävine maaleineen ilman teippauksia, Eikös tämä ollut viimeinen saneerauksesta tullut NR II?

----------


## Nrg

Hippasen tulee myöhässä tämäkin havainto, mutta tuskin haittaa.

Ma 21.1 n. klo 9:10 Maskulla ajeli Hesperian puiston pysäkin kohdalla (keskustaan päin) vaunu, jonka kylteissä luki mielestäni melko varmasti 8. Määränpää tekstiä en onnistunut lukemaan. Linjakilvet olivat uutta mallia, matriisinäytöiksikö noita kutsutaan.

----------


## ess

> Hippasen tulee myöhässä tämäkin havainto, mutta tuskin haittaa.
> 
> Ma 21.1 n. klo 9:10 Maskulla ajeli Hesperian puiston pysäkin kohdalla (keskustaan päin) vaunu, jonka kylteissä luki mielestäni melko varmasti 8. Määränpää tekstiä en onnistunut lukemaan. Linjakilvet olivat uutta mallia, matriisinäytöiksikö noita kutsutaan.


Todennäköisesti Salmisaaren päässä on ollut jotain ongelmia ja kasit kulkivat normaalia poikkeusreittiään Oopperalta Kirurgille.

----------


## rvk1249

> Todennäköisesti Salmisaaren päässä on ollut jotain ongelmia ja kasit kulkivat normaalia poikkeusreittiään Oopperalta Kirurgille.


Linjan 8 "normaali" poikkeusreitti, jos Salmisaareen ei pääse, on Apollonkadun pysäkin jälkeen Runeberginkatu - Arkadiankatu - Mannerheimintie - Bulevardi - Yrjönkatu - Uudenmaankatu - Erottaja - Mannerheimintie - Arkadiankatu - Runeberginkatu - oma reitti

----------


## Safka

Ti 29.1. HKL 80 ajeli Hietalahdesta lähdön 6.28.

----------


## 339-DF

Ma 28.1. crotram kulki iltapäivällä ihan aikataulussa vuorossa 51.

Vaunu 217 kulki linjoilla 6/8, määränpäänäytössä luki vuorotellen Salmisaari ja Vallila vaihtuen muutaman sekunnin välein.

Uudella tilapäisellä pysäkillä on nimi, joka näkyy vaunujen pysäkkinäytössä: Sörnäinein M. Kirjoitusvirheellistä nimeä ei ole osattu kääntää ruotsiksi, vaan näytössä vaihtuvat tämä Sörnäinein M -teksti ja tyhjä.

----------


## rvk1249

> Uudella tilapäisellä pysäkillä on nimi, joka näkyy vaunujen pysäkkinäytössä: Sörnäinein M. Kirjoitusvirheellistä nimeä ei ole osattu kääntää ruotsiksi, vaan näytössä vaihtuvat tämä Sörnäinein M -teksti ja tyhjä.


Tämä kirjoitusvirhe on Arabian suuntaan ajettaessa. Toiseen suuntaan se on Sörnäinen (M).

Vilhonvuoren pysäkki Arabian suuntaan on saanut peilin, josta kuljettaja näkee pitkän vaunun peräpäähän asti.

----------


## aki

Poikkeusliikennetiedoitus  29.1




> Linja 3B eläintarhan suuntaan poikkeusreitti, ajetaan Hämeentie-Sturenkatu-Urheilukatu-Ooppera. Syy: onnettomuus. Paikka: Helsinginkatu 11. Alkaen: 9.52, arvioitu kesto: 10.20 asti.


Urheilukadulla tuossa varmaankin tarkoitetaan urheilutaloa, huvittavinta viestissä oli se että se saapui sähköpostiini vasta klo. 11.43 eli reilu tunti sen jälkeen kun tilanne oli jo ohi. Samaan aikaan tuli myös linjaa 4 koskeva tiedotus jonka mukaan linja kääntyy kauppatorilla, syy: este raiteilla Katajanokalla. Viime aikoina näitä poikkeustiedoituksia on tullut S-postiin melko tiuhaan tahtiin, lähes päivittäin useita kappaleita ja usein syynä on "este raiteilla" onko autoilijoiden piittaamattomuus lisääntynyt kun parkkeerataan liian lähelle raitiokiskoja?

----------


## Joona

> -- huvittavinta viestissä oli se että se saapui sähköpostiini vasta klo. 11.43 eli reilu tunti sen jälkeen kun tilanne oli jo ohi.


Ongelma taitaa olla vastaanottajan sähköpostiohjelman asetuksissa. Sähköposti, kun ei ilmesty saapuneet-kansioon silloin, kun sen lähettää vaan silloin, kun sähköpostiohjelma pyytää palvelimelta uusia viestejä. Usein oletusasetuksena tälle tarkastusvälille on 30 tai 60 minuuttia, joka ei sovellu poikkeustiedotusten vastaanottamiseen. Oman sähköpostiohjelmani olen asettanut hakemaan palvelimelta viestejä viiden minuutin välein, jolloin viestit saa verrattain nopeasti. Lähetysajankohdaksi tuohon poikkeusliikennetiedotteeseen on merkitty 9.56 ja kolme minuuttia myöhemmin se on on minun säköpostissanikin ollut. Poikkeusliikennetiedote on lähtenyt nopeasti, mutta sähköpostitse se ei välttämättä saavuta matkustajia riittävän nopeasti.

Vanha järjestelmä, jossa poikkeusliikennetiedot lähetettiin palveluun rekisteröityneille tekstiviestillä olikin huomattavasti parempi tiedon nopean välittämisen kannalta. Lisäksi tekstiviesti saavutti liikenteessä olevatkin eikä vain niitä, joilla on taskussa sähköpostin automaattisesti tarkistava puhelin. Kalliimpihan se toki oli, mutta mahdollisuuksia tekstiviestipalvelun palauttamiseen olisi hyvä tutkia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Vanha järjestelmä, jossa poikkeusliikennetiedot lähetettiin palveluun rekisteröityneille tekstiviestillä olikin huomattavasti parempi tiedon nopean välittämisen kannalta. Lisäksi tekstiviesti saavutti liikenteessä olevatkin eikä vain niitä, joilla on taskussa sähköpostin automaattisesti tarkistava puhelin. Kalliimpihan se toki oli, mutta mahdollisuuksia tekstiviestipalvelun palauttamiseen olisi hyvä tutkia.


Kaipauksella itsekin tuota palvelua muistelen. Tekstiviestien lähetyskustannuksia voisi ehkä marginaalisesti pienentää sillä, että viesti lähetettäisiin vain niihin puhelimiin, jotka ovat liikennöitsijän palvelualueella. GSM- ja muilla matkapuhelinverkoilla on ainakin karkea sijaintitieto kaikista kuuluvuusalueella olevista asiakkaista. Ehkäpä näistä voisi sitten poimia ne, jotka ovat Helsingissä (tai riittävän likellä).

----------


## ess

Tänään tuli nähtyä Paavalin kirkon tietämillä matalavaunu jonka kilvissä seisoi "4/Munkkiniemi".  :Shocked:  Sturenkadulle oli kääntymässä ja ilmeisesti Koskelan hallista tulossa.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Tuo nelosen linjan este raiteilla oli Rahapajan mäkeen särkynyt maasturi, joka onnistui tukkimaan molemmat suunnat.

Huolimattomasti pysäköidyt autot ovat jatkuvana riesana raitioliikenteelle. Nykyiset peilitkin ovat autoissa niin jämäköitä, etten edes uskalla niitä mennä kääntämään särkemisen pelossa. Tällä pienellä tempulla saisi juuri ne vaadittavat sentit tilaa.

----------


## salama

crotram kutosen kylteillä Stockan kohdalla 13.11, on se kaunis ja pitkän näköinen vehje...

----------


## Junantuoma

> Huolimattomasti pysäköidyt autot ovat jatkuvana riesana raitioliikenteelle. Nykyiset peilitkin ovat autoissa niin jämäköitä, etten edes uskalla niitä mennä kääntämään särkemisen pelossa. Tällä pienellä tempulla saisi juuri ne vaadittavat sentit tilaa.


Kyllä noissa möhköpeileissäkin taitaa kaikissa olla nivel, josta se taittuu ikkunaa vasten.

----------


## otto s

31.1.2008

Linjalla 10 NrI 57.

----------


## ess

3.2.2008

Vaunu 80 oli linjalla 3B.

----------


## karihoo

> Linjat 6 Arabian suuntaan ja 8 Vallilan suuntaan poikkeusreitti. Ajetaan Sturenkatu - Helsinginkatu. Sörnäinen jää ajamatta. Syy: este raiteilla. Alkaen: 18:16. Arvioitu kesto: 19:16 asti.


Matkustaessani kotiin h55:lla hieman ennen puolta seitsemää ihmettelin Vallilan varikolla seisovia kolmea ratikkaa, kaikki Koskelan hallikilvillä ja perässä Hauhon Puiston pysäkillä Crotram odottelemassa. Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun risteyksessä vaunu nro 52 oli "hypännyt" oikein kunnolla kiskoilta. H055 ja poliisi olivat paikalla sinivilkkuineen. Hämeentieltä onneksi pääsi kääntymään vasemmalle (Sturenkadulle). Ainakin siinä vaiheessa jäi myös Arabia ajamatta.

Työnjohdon kannattaisi varmaan tarkistaa tämä poikkeusliikenteen tiedotusviestipohja kun kasi ei enää mene vain Vallilaan asti...

----------


## 339-DF

> Työnjohdon kannattaisi varmaan tarkistaa tämä poikkeusliikenteen tiedotusviestipohja kun kasi ei enää mene vain Vallilaan asti...


Ennen kuin joku muu saivartelija ehtii, niin käytän tilaisuuden hyväkseni: kulkeehan se kasi Vallilan suuntaan, vaikka jatkaakin pidemmälle. Kulkeehan bussi 70T:kin Vallilan suuntaan  :Wink:  Jos tosissaan puhutaan, niin onpa taas ihme juttu ettei tuokaan ole ajan tasalla. Viime viikon maanantaina vastaan tuli variotram linjalla 8, määränpääteksteissä luki vuorotellen Salmisaari ja Vallila. Hyvää matkustajainformaatiota.

Tuota "suuntaan"-ilmaisua olen ihmetellyt joskus paikallisjunassa. Siellä kun sanotaan että tämä on K-juna Keravalle, mikä on ihan OK, mutta ruotsiksi sanotaankin että K-tåget mot Kervo eikä till. Eli siitä ei sitten käy ilmi, kulkeeko juna Tikkurilaan vaiko Riihimäelle taikka Kemijärvelle, ainoa tieto on että Keravaa kohden mennään. Ihan sama kuin että suomeksi sanottaisiin "K-juna Keravan suuntaan"...

----------


## Nrg

Vario 208 ajeli Pe 1.2 n. 13:40 Töölön hallin kohdalla pohjoiseen. Linjakilvissä luki "KOE". Jäi seisomaan Tukholmankadun risteykseen valoihin, kun oma bussini kääntyi Tukholmankadulle. Jatkoi siis ilmeisesti Manskua pitkin kympin reittiä eteenpäin.

----------


## PSi

Onkos tuon "sinisen ratikan" aikatulusta mitään tietoa saatavilla? Vaimo on koittanut sitä "bongata" jotta sillä pääsisi matkustamaan, mutta se on hänen kertomansa mukaan tänään vaihtanut kuutoselta kasille tai päinvastoin jotenkin ennalta-arvaamattomasti.

Onko vaunu ajossa myös viikonloppuisin?

pekka

----------


## Tonttu18

Helsinki 5.2
HKL 80 = 8

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkos tuon "sinisen ratikan" aikatulusta mitään tietoa saatavilla?


Alla vaunun (vuoro 51) lähtöajat Arabiasta ja linja. Käsittääksen vaunu on periaatteessa liikkeellä kaikkina arkipäivinä ellei sitten ole koulutusajossa.

8:01	6
9:10	8
10:21	6
11:31	8
12:44	6
13:55	8
15:04	6
16:15	8
17:28	6
18:36	6

----------


## ultrix

> Alla vaunun (vuoro 51) lähtöajat Arabiasta ja linja. Käsittääksen vaunu on periaatteessa liikkeellä kaikkina arkipäivinä ellei sitten ole koulutusajossa.


Kulkeeko vaunu myös viikonloppuisin (la, su) ja jos kulkee niin kulkeeko samoilla aikatauluilla kuin arkisinkin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kulkeeko vaunu myös viikonloppuisin (la, su) ja jos kulkee niin kulkeeko samoilla aikatauluilla kuin arkisinkin?


Ei kulje viikonloppuisin. Ainakin näin oli tarkoitus.

----------


## ess

> 17:28	6
> 18:36	6


Mitenkäs tuo nyt menee? Onko 18:36 aikataulun mukainen viimeinen lähtö Arabiasta Vallilan kusimutkan kautta Koskelan halliin? Kuulostaisi oudolta että vuorolla olisi kaksi peräkkäistä lähtöä kutosena. Minä olen ymmärtänyt että tämä vuoro ajetaan suoraan Hietalahdesta Koskelaan kun se ajetaan Crotramilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitenkäs tuo nyt menee? Onko 18:36 aikataulun mukainen viimeinen lähtö Arabiasta Vallilan kusimutkan kautta Koskelan halliin? Kuulostaisi oudolta että vuorolla olisi kaksi peräkkäistä lähtöä kutosena. Minä olen ymmärtänyt että tämä vuoro ajetaan suoraan Hietalahdesta Koskelaan kun se ajetaan Crotramilla.


Olet oikeassa, tämä on mun huolimattomuutta. Periaatteessa on juuri noin kuin esitin, eli 18.36 lähtö ARB:sta. Ja niin kuin sanoit, lähtö on Vallilan kautta Koskelaan.

Mutta käytännössä tapahtuu niin kuin totesit eli lähtöä ei ajeta crotramilla ollenkaan, vaan lähtö 18.03 Hietalahdesta ajetaan suoraan Koskelaan.

SRS-uutisissa on tämäkin asia selostettu, ja siellä on annettu tarkempi aikataulu vuorolle 51. Linkki http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis08/uutis081.htm

----------


## Resiina

Vielä numeroimaton manne havaittu sörnäisten sataman portilla 07.02.2008 kello 08.42


Tervetuloa Helsinkiin

----------


## Jusa

> Vielä numeroimaton manne havaittu sörnäisten sataman portilla 07.02.2008 kello 08.42


Samaan aikaan seisoo kolmattakymmentä variota Koskelan hallipihalla!
Onkos tässä nyt mitään järkeä?
Todella säälittävää.

----------


## Tonttu18

Hki 11.2.08
8= HKL 80  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fiss

Huono aamu ratikkaliikenteessä - virrat poikki jossain Aleksilla. Keskustan linjat olivat seis n. klo 7.50 alkaen; ainakin Manskulla, Aleksilla ja Kaivokadulla seisoi ratikoita. H055 havaittu painelemassa vilkut päällä Manskulta Aleksille tuohon aikaan. Melko huomiota herättävä auto.

----------


## TeHo

> Huono aamu ratikkaliikenteessä - virrat poikki jossain Aleksilla.


"Linjat 4 Katajanokan suuntaan ja 4T Katajanokan terminaalin suuntaan poikkeusreitti." 

Poikkusreitti tai ei, paremminkin olisi syytä ilmoittaa "Katajanokka jää ajamatta".

----------


## karihoo

> H055 havaittu painelemassa vilkut päällä Manskulta Aleksille tuohon aikaan. Melko huomiota herättävä auto.


Nyt se sentään näkyy kunnolla liikenteessä kun se entinen paku-Mersu ei tahtonut erottua ambulanssista. Unimog on kunnon peli tuohon hommaan.

----------


## ess

> "Linjat 4 Katajanokan suuntaan ja 4T Katajanokan terminaalin suuntaan poikkeusreitti." 
> 
> Poikkusreitti tai ei, paremminkin olisi syytä ilmoittaa "Katajanokka jää ajamatta".


Paitsi jos tarkoitetaan esim. sitä että neloset ajavat rautatieaseman ja Kruununhaan kautta Katajanokalle, mutta Munkkiniemen suuntaan voidaan ajaa omaa reittiä. Näin voi käydä esim. väärin pysäköidyn auton takia.

----------


## kuukanko

22.02.2008

Siniseksi YIT:n mainokseksi teipattu HKL 153 oli aamulla 7B:llä. Vaunun kyljissä mainostettiin mm. konepaja-alueelle tehtäviä YIT-koteja.

----------


## dietreut

HKL 80 ajoi tänään 10.20:n jälkeen Sturenkatua "Töölön hallin suuntaan" nelosen kilvin.

----------


## Hape

'Manne' 153 oli tänään (25.2) aamulla noin 9.15 Kauppatorilla linjalla 1A matkalla kohti Käpylää. 
Tämä uusi YIT-mainosteippaus on tyylikäs. Voisi toivoa vaunun tulevan ensi syksynä myös linjalle 9. Vaunuhan mainostaa reitin varella olevaa uutta asuntoaluetta :Smile:

----------


## otto s

Linjalla 10 NrI vaunut 40 ja 47.

----------

